# Practice Gear Advice



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi All,
I am starting to learn to play some electric guitar now after previously mainly playing acoustic. I have two small practice amps, but neither have anything like the preset rhytm tracks like on the liitle Fender. Also, I do not have a laptop or a dedicated music practice room, so using something like Band In A Box is also not an option. I have been considering a Tascam CD-GT2 trainer or a Line 6 JM4 which has the pre-recorded rhythm stuff, and will also let you record and do looping.

Looking for some advice on this and any other recomendations.

Thanks, Craig


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

MP3 player with backing tracks? Tons of BTs available online (commercial or otherwise).

Marc


----------

